# Recommend web comics



## wlanboy (Jul 20, 2013)

I am looking forward to web comic recommendations.

My current fav is: http://threepanelsoul.com/

All about coding/job/tech and becomming father.


----------



## DearLeaderJohn (Jul 20, 2013)

http://theoatmeal.com/ is an obvious one, I love every single one of them, great humour!


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 20, 2013)

Haha, ooooh boy.  Webcomics in the morning from my private RSS is pretty much daily ritual during binge drin breakfast... ones I'd recommend would be:


Between Failures - http://betweenfailures.com

Derelict - http://derelictcomic.com/
Dumbing of Age - http://www.dumbingofage.com/
Eerie Cuties - http://www.eeriecuties.com/
Grrl Power - http://grrlpowercomic.com/
Lackadaisy Cats - http://www.lackadaisycats.com/
Least I Could Do - http://www.leasticoulddo.com/
Magick Chicks - http://www.magickchicks.com/
Manly Guys Doing Manly Things - http://thepunchlineismachismo.com/
Menage A 3 - http://menagea3.net/ (Often NSFW)
EGS - http://elgoonishshive.com/
Penny Arcade - http://www.penny-arcade.com
Punch An' Pie - http://punchanpie.keenspot.com/
Questionable Content - http://www.questionablecontent.net/ (warning: indie hipster douchebag.. ignore the artist, just enjoy the comic)
Shortpacked - http://www.shortpacked.com/
Spinnerette - http://www.spinnyverse.com/
Dr McNinja - http://www.drmcninja.com/
The Meek - http://www.meekcomic.com/
The Oatmeal - http://www.theoatmeal.com/
Three Panel Soul - http://threepanelsoul.com/
Two Guys and Guy - http://twogag.com/
Unsounded - http://www.casualvillain.com/Unsounded/
XKCD - http://xkcd.com/


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 20, 2013)

I'd personally also add on to Aldryic's list Cyanide and Happiness (http://explosm.net ). 

Also (this is mostly just for me) I read PhD comics (http://phdcomics.com ).


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 21, 2013)

How could I forget XKCD!

One of the best math/life comics.

@Aldryic C'boas

Thank you a lot for http://derelictcomic.com/ !


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 21, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> I'd personally also add on to Aldryic's list Cyanide and Happiness (http://explosm.net ).


 Aaaah, can't believe I forgot that one -_-; PHDcomics is a new one on me... I'll have to check that one out


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 21, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Thank you a lot for http://derelictcomic.com/ !


Derelict is great.. only problem is I find myself having to re-read the last couple chapters to remember what's going on every time a new comic releases since the release cycle is so slow -_-;


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Jul 21, 2013)

This subreddit is a great source if you want to find more webcomics: http://www.reddit.com/r/comics/


----------



## Shados (Jul 22, 2013)

I almost feel there's only one worth mentioning: Dresden Codak


----------



## NathanielD (Jul 23, 2013)

"Girls with Slingshot" is the comic I would like to recommend here.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 23, 2013)

NathanielD said:


> "Girls with Slingshot" is the comic I would like to recommend here.


Fffff, forgot about that one, too. +1. So many good comics out there that I lost track of when Google's RSS crashed last year -_-;


----------



## jcaleb (Jul 23, 2013)

we should put this body of knowledge somewhere sticky. This is one of the most important information I collected in the last 2 years I join VPS community


----------



## fisle (Jul 27, 2013)

Guys come on, you forgot these!

Eat That Toast! - http://eatthattoast.com/

Buttersafe - http://buttersafe.com/


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 14, 2013)

I would like to recommend a new Kickstarter of Derelict:

Derelict Book 1 - Deluge by Nothing Personal Comics


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 21, 2014)

Found a new one:

http://broodhollow.chainsawsuit.com/page/2012/10/06/book-1-curious-little-thing/


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 21, 2014)

And another great web comic:

Ava's Demon.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Mar 21, 2014)

Oooh, nice.  Added to my list.

Incidentally, I recently removed LICD and LFG.  The quality of both has just been shite lately, and I was sick of my RSS feed being filled with Sohmer's begging for money and ridiculous excuses on why he's collected from multiple kickstarters, but keeps cancelling/indefinately postponing what he was trying to plug.


----------



## apt (Mar 21, 2014)

Abstruse Goose, anyone?


----------



## nDesign (Mar 22, 2014)

Dilbert,


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 6, 2014)

Humble Star Trek Bundle: https://www.humblebundle.com/books


----------



## Taronyu (Sep 6, 2014)

This might be the time to start doing something with this domain


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 7, 2014)

Yet another Comic Kickstarter:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/devilsdue/squarriors-teeth-and-nails


----------



## iann_lfcvps (Sep 17, 2014)

A few that I haven't seen mentioned here:

http://www.marydeathcomics.com/

http://www.smbc-comics.com/

http://www.amazingsuperpowers.com/

http://www.toonhole.com/


----------



## gxbfxvar (Oct 3, 2014)

I have been reading http://www.gpf-comics.com for 14 years or so. One nice point is that the comic has quite regular (Mon, Wed, Fri) schedule and rarely have big breaks.


----------

